# סיכום קרדיטים נוקי ובייב 28.12.2011



## Nooki80 (19/2/12)

סיכום קרדיטים נוקי ובייב 28.12.2011
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חייבת להתנצל - קצת נעלמתי לקראת סוף הקרדיטים שאותם התחלתי בשבוע שעבר. לא הייתי במיטבי בשבוע האחרון ולכן לא הספקתי לכתוב מילות סיכום עד היום. אז אני ממשיכה מאיפה שהפסקתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אל דאגה, לא נשאר עוד הרבה!


----------



## Nooki80 (19/2/12)

סיכום - על ציפיות, אכזבות ושמחות! 
המתכון הכי טוב להימנע מאכזבות זה פשוט לא לפתח ציפיות. קל להגיד, קשה מאוד (מאוד) לבצע, במיוחד כאשר בכל מקום שאליו אנו פונים מפמפמים לנו את התפיסה שיום החתונה הוא היום הכי שמח ומאושר בחיינו, ושהכל נוצץ וורוד על ענן (או קצפת, או כל צבע אחר שמתאים לכם באופן אישי). המציאות הרבה פעמים מסובכת ומורכבת הרבה יותר ממשפטי המחץ השטחיים הללו. וצריך תמיד לזכור שככל שהציפיות גבוהות כך גדלות האכזבות. תהליך ארגון והפקת חתונה עלול להיות קשה, מתיש ולא כ"כ נעים, גם אם אנחנו מסכימים ב- 100% עם בן הזוג, וגם אם אנחנו לא צריכים להתפשר בנושאים כספיים (ונדיר שלא צריך להתפשר). יש הרבה לחץ בלספק לאורחים את האוכל הכי טוב, את המקום הכי מהמם, את השתייה הכי איכותית, שהמסיבה תהיה מסיבת השנה, שהשמלה תהיה מהממת והכלה חתיכה ועוד ועוד. בסופו של דבר, אנחנו יכולים לעשות only so much כדי שהאירוע שלנו יהיה מכובד ומכבד, וזהו. לא משנה אילו בחירות תעשו, תמיד תמיד יהיה מישהו שיהיה לו מה להגיד. או שיקרה משהו בלתי צפוי שישבש לכם חלק מהתוכניות. תדעו לדעת לא להתעכב על הדברים האלו, ולא לתת להם להרוס לכם את התהליך ואת יום החתונה עצמו. אני כותבת את כל זה לא משום שזה מובן מאליו וכי כך עשיתי בנוגע לכל החלטה או אירוע הקשורים לחתונה. להיפך. לי עצמי היו הרבה מאוד חששות וקשיים בכל התקופה של ארגון החתונה והמון רצון שכולם יהיו מרוצים ושזו תהיה "חתונת השנה". בסופו של דבר החתונה שלי לא היתה חתונת השנה (טוב, זה תלוי את מי שואלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ואני בסדר עם זה. אבל, היו לי כמה אכזבות גדולות בדרך לחתונה. חברות טובות מאוד שהכזיבו ואכזבו, משפחה שהערימה קשיים מכל מיני סוגים, הרבה התעסקויות מיותרות מול ספקים שגם הוסיפו לחצים. גם ביום החתונה עצמו היו דברים שאכזבו אותי כמו חברים (טובים) לעבודה שפשוט ישבו בכיסאות כל הערב ולא באו לרקוד אפילו קצת, סתם בשביל הנימוס. אנשים שציפיתי שיגיעו ולא הגיעו ואפילו לא טרחו לשלוח סמס אח"כ (לא צריכה תירוצים, אבל אפשר לשלוח סמס ולכתוב מזל טוב מצטער שלא יכולתי להגיע). אלו דברים שעד היום, כמעט חודשיים אחרי החתונה, קצת מציקים לי. אבל, אני מנסה כל הזמן לזכור שהרצון שזו תהיה "חתונת השנה" הוא לא ריאלי, שחתונה היא באמת בסה"כ ערב אחד, ומכיוון שיש הרבה משתנים וגורמים שאין לנו עליהם שליטה, צפויות גם אכזבות וציפיות שלא מתממשות. אני מנסה לזכור שאמנם לערב החתונה יש משמעות עצומה בשבילנו, אבל זה עדיין רק ערב אחד, שביסודו מסמן תחילתה של תקופה שתמשך (בשאיפה) חיים שלמים של חברות, אהבה, וזוגיות שלי ושל בייב. וכמו בזוגיות ובמערכות יחסים בכלל – אין כזה דבר "מושלם", וצריך להרפות מהתפיסה הזו וממה שאכזב אותנו בערב הזה, בין אם מדובר באנשים, ספקים, או סתם דברים שפשוט לא הסתדרו כמו שחלמנו קיווינו או ציפינו. צריך לזכור שעשינו כמיטב יכולתנו ושיקול דעתנו ע"מ שיצא ערב מהנה ומרגש, טעים ונעים עבורנו ועבור האורחים, ולזכור את הדברים והרגעים הטובים בערב הזה – כי יש הרבה. אחרי הכל, התחתנו ונשבענו אמונים לבחירי ליבנו, וזה לא עניין פעוט בכלל. כל השאר הוא מעטפת, יפה, נוצצת, שמחה ומהממת, עדיין, מעטפת. בדיעבד (חוכמה גדולה, כן?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אני יכולה להגיד שלא הייתי צריכה להילחץ מהרבה דברים שהלחיצו אותי, שכמעט אף אחת מההחלטות שהיינו צריכים לקבל לגבי הערב הזה היא לא קריטית או גורלית (לא, בחירת השמלה היא לא גורלית, גם לא העיצוב או האיפור) שצריך לדעת לסמוך על תחושות בטן, לסמוך על הספקים שבחרתם, חייבים להאציל סמכויות איפה שאפשר (שמישהו יסביר לי לעזאזל למה, בשם מפלצת הספגטי הגדולה שבשמיים, ביום החתונה בזמן ארוחת הבוקר שלנו ישבנו וכתבנו את פתקי ההושבה??? למה לא ביקשנו מהמשפחה? הייתי יכולה לישון לפחות עוד שעה- מאוד נחוצה אחרי פחות מ- 4 שעות שינה בלילה הזה), כדאי לזכור שעבורנו זה הערב הכי גדול בחיים (לפחות עד בוא הילדים) אבל הוא לא חייב להיות כזה עבור החברים והמשפחות שלנו, שהם לא בהכרח יגיבו בהתרגשות בשמחה או בהיענות כמו שאנחנו מקווים, וזה בסדר. חשוב לדעת לבחור את המלחמות שלכם ולהתפשר איפה שזה לא קריטי עבורכם, אבל כן בשביל הצד השני. חשוב גם לדעת לא להתקפל בפני רצונות ולחצים של המשפחה או החברה כדי שלא תתעוררו לאחר האירוע רק כדי לגלות שהוא בכלל לא מייצג אתכם. אבל הכי חשוב, וזה מתקשר לפסקה הקודמת, זה בערב החתונה להרפות לשכוח מכל אלו שתמיד יש ויהיה להם מה להגיד ולבקרד ולהתרכז, ליהנות ולשמוח ממה שיש, וממי שבא לשמוח איתכם- את הזיכרונות הללו ראוי לנצור ולשמור. בתמונה אני מחזיקה פתק שרשם אחי המאומץ ג'ון - נראה מי תצליח לענח אותו


----------



## Bobbachka (19/2/12)

כל כך אהבתי את מה שכתבת! 
אני מתפללת ומקווה שאצליח להפנים את מה שכתבת עד החתונה שלי, במהלכה ואחריה...


----------



## Nooki80 (20/2/12)

תודה לך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בובה, אני ממש מקווה שתלמדי מנסיוני ותפנימי את זה *לפני* החתונה. אני הסתובבתי כמעט כל הערב (לפחות עד ששתיתי קצת) עם מן מועקה כזאת בפנים של "האם כולם נהנים, עד כמה הם נהנים? למה הם לא מחייכים יותר?, בטח הם לא נהנים, אוף, למה הם לא נהנים?, למה הם לא רוקדים?". בקיצור חפרתי לעצמי בראש כ"כ חזק שזה קצת הרס לי. הייתי צריכה פשוט להנות ממני ומבייב, להבין שעשינו כל מה שאפשר, וזהו, באמת, כמו שכתבתי, פשוט להרפות. הבנתי את זה רק כאשר התחילו להגיע המחמאות (עוד במהלך הערב, אבל בעיקר יום לאחר מכן ובשבועות שאחריו, כשהמחמאות לא הפסיקו להגיע), הייתי סתם תקועה בתוך הסרט והלחצים שלי שהכל יהיה בסדר, כשבפועל כל העדויות מראות שאנשים ממש נהנו, מי שלא רקד נהנה מההזדמנות לשבת ולדבר עם חברים ומשפחה בצד, ונהנה מאוד גם מהאוכל, מהשתייה ומהמוזיקה. מסתבר שהייתי עסוקה בדאגות די לחינם - לא חבל? בקיצור- לא להיכנס לסרטים כמוני! אסור!


----------



## shira3121 (19/2/12)




----------



## nino15 (19/2/12)

מסכימה כל כך 
אתמול אמר לי הבחור "אבל אל תתאכזבי אם משהו ישתבש, כי אין מה להתבאס מדברים שאין לך שליטה עליהם". זה כל כך נכון


----------



## Nooki80 (20/2/12)

נינוש 
החתונה שלך תצא מהממת, יפה ומרגשת כי את (ולכן גם בן זוגך) מדהימה, כשרונית, מתחשבת ומפנקת את אורחייך. אל תתני לדאגות הללו להתגנב לך ללב, יהיה יום מקסים בכל מקרה שלא יהיה! לי אין שום ספק בכך


----------



## nino15 (20/2/12)

אוי, איזה חמודה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מצחיק איך לפעמים אנשים זרים מכירים אותך הכי טוב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/2/12)

כל כך מסכימה עם מה שכתבת 
אני חושבת שבכל מה שחשוב לחתונה, חשוב מאד לעשות את המקסימום שלנו ואז לשחרר ולקוות לטוב. גם לי היו אכזבות מאנשים - אבל היו לי שתי אכזבות מאד ספציפיות - אחת מחברה מאד טובה של שנים. בדיעבד, הסתבר לי שאחת מהחברות שאכזבה אותי, עשתה זאת בגלל קושי ספציפי שהיה לה... אני לא רוצה לפרט כאן - אבל החלטתי שיחד עם האכזבה האישית שלי - לפעמים צריך לתת לאנשים את ה-Benefit of the doubt. מה שפגע בי יותר זה העובדה שהיא לא נתנה לי קרדיט, במובן זה שהיא לא הכירה אותי מספיק טוב כדי לדעת שאני אבין אותה ואקבל את זה בהבנה רבה.


----------



## cherrycat (20/2/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה שלך 
אין חתונה שהיא 100% מושלמת, צריך רק לקחת הכל בפרופורציות ולזכור שעושים את מירב המאמצים, מה שלא בשליטתנו- לא בשליטתנו, לכל דעה יש את הדעה ההפוכה ולכן תמיד יהיה מי שלא יסכים עם ההחלטות והבחירות של הזוג. העיקר זה להנות מהתהליך והאירוע. חבל רק שאת הדברים האלה מפנימים בדיעבד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. גם אני לא הייתי מספיק משוחררת במהלך הערב, לצערי לא שתיתי אלכוהול ככה שהייתי מודעת היטב לכל מה שקורה מסביב, לכל מה שהתפקשש, לכל מי שהבריז, לכל מי שלא טרח לקום לרקוד ועוד ועוד. עכשיו אני חושבת שחבל על האנרגיות שלי ומצטרפת להמלצה שלך- צריך להינות ולשמוח ממה שיש וממי שבא. Nooki80 הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים! המון מזל טוב לכם!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (20/2/12)

וואו 
קודם כל- תודה על הקרדיטים המושקעים כל כך! כל הכבוד על כל הזמן שאת משקיעה בחללוק את הניסיון שלך עם אחרות =] הסגנון שלי מאוד שונה משלך אבל עדיין כל כך כיף לי לקרוא! אני מגיבה דווקא להודעה הזו כי זה בדיוק מה שאני מנסה להגיד לעצמי בכל פעם שהנושא עולה (בעיקר בראש שלי אבל גם עם הסובבים). אנחנו מאורסים כמעט שנה ודי דחינו את הטיפול בעניין היום הגדול בגלל לימודים וכאלה ובשנה האחרונה ראיתי כמה היסטרי זה יכול להיעשות כשנותנים לאנשים אחרים או לעצמך לסחוף אותך לכל מני כוונים לא טובים. אני מאוד מנסה להזכיר לעצמי את כל הדברים שכתבת וזה בהחלט יהיה מאוד חשוב ככל שהתכנונים יתקדמו. החתונה עושה רושם מהמם וגם בני הזוג, מאחלת לכם המשך חיים משותפים נהדרים!


----------



## Nooki80 (19/2/12)

סיכום - על פורום חתונות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הדבר הראשון שאני רוצה לומר זה שאין לי מספיק מילים (מצב נדיר מאוד, תשאלו את כל מי שמכיר אותי) כדי להצליח ולומר תודה לפורום הזה ולמשתתפות בו. הפורום הזה היה מקום מקסים ותומך, מנחם, מרגיע, מאפס (במובן של להכניס דברים לפרופורציות), אי של שפיות בכל ההתעסקות המטורפת הזו של חתונה, מקום אחד שבו ניתן למצוא אוזן קשבת, טיפים שלא יסולאו בפז, פתיחות והמון המון אהבה. אני רוצה באמת להודות מכל הלב לכולן (וכולם) על כל הטוב הזה שנתתם לי לקחת בו חלק, (לעיתים יותר פעיל ולעיתים פחות) על כך שבזכות הפורום הזה לא רק השכלתי ולמדתי על עולם החתונות, ולפיכך גם עשיתי בחירות יותר מושכלות, גם הכרתי כאן חבורה של נשים מופלאות, דעתניות, חזקות ומצחיקות ( – פלא שאתן מתחתנות? J)- שחלקן הפכו בשבילי ליותר מסתם חברות לפורום אלא לחברות של ממש. כ"כ היה מרענן לגלות בפורום הזה דיונים אינטליגנטיים ומרתקים בנושאים של נשיות, מעמד האישה, מהות החתונה וזוגיות, ולקרוא פה על סיפורי אהבה מרגשים וגדולים מהחיים. אז תודה לכולן/ם על כל הרעיונות, על העצות, על החפירות, על התמונות (!!! מי שלא הכיר מכורת קרדיטים מימיו, לא הבין התמכרות מהי!) ועל הערכה, הפרגון והכבוד לזולת ששוררים פה. תודה אישית ומיוחדת לכל מי שפרגנה והגיבה לקרדיטים - זה לא מובן מאליו ומאוד משמח ונעים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ולסיכום, הפורום הזה הוא עולם ומלואו, והייתה לנו זכות גדולה לקחת בו חלק


----------



## siki18 (19/2/12)

הקרדיטים שלך מדהימים!!! 
רק רציתי להגיד תודה רבה על ההשקעה בקרדיטים המפורטים שכתבת. אני לומדת למבחנים ומצאתי את עצמי נכנסת כל כמה דקות כדי לקרא את הפוסט הבא. אתם נראים זוג מקסים ואני מאחלת לכם חיים מלאים באושר אהבה וזוגיות מאושרת.


----------



## Nooki80 (20/2/12)

תודה מתוקית! 
(די, נגרמו לי המילים והכינויים הנורמליים מרוב התרגשות!) אני כ"כ שמחה לקרוא שנהנית מהקרדיטים ועוד יותר שמחה אם מצאתם אותם מועילים. תודה על הפרגון, הברכות והאיחולים- מחמם את הלב מאוד מאוד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (במיוחד ביום כ"כ קר!)!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/2/12)

כל הכבוד על הקרדיטים המושקעים! 
בנימה קצת אישית, מאד שמחתי להכיר אותך (גם אם זה וירטואלית). מאד נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שהיו מושקעים בטירוף - בדיוק כמו החתונה שלכם. נראה שיש לכם זוגיות מדהימה ואוהבת - עם המון המון שיתוף ברמות נדירות. ואני בהחלט חושבת שניכר שאתם יותר מסתם זוג- אתם החברים הכי טובים! מאחלת לכם חיים ארוכים, מאושרים ומלאי חוויות ביחד, בדרך המקסימה והמיוחדת שלכם!


----------



## Nooki80 (20/2/12)

תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על המילים המרגשות, תודה על התמיכה והעצות, על האוזן הקשובה והתמיד נכונה לעזור ולייעץ, על החברות הוירטואלית - שהיא ממש לא רק וירטואלית (ככה לפחות אני תופסת את זה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). את מקסימה אמיתית!


----------



## fluppster (20/2/12)

את אדירה! 
רואים שאתם זוג מקסים, אוהב ושוויוני במיוחד, ונהניתי מאוד לקרוא את כל מה שהיה לך לכתוב (במיוחד הקרדיטים, כמובן). מקווה שתמשיכי להיות פעילה בפורום עוד זמן רב!


----------



## Nooki80 (19/2/12)

ובנימה אישית (מאוד)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ועכשיו לסיכומון קצת יותר אישי: בייב שלי, אהובי, (יודעת שתקרא את זה מתישהו בהמשך ), עברו כמעט חודשיים מאז שנישאנו, חודשיים מלאי אהבה שגם בהם היינו צריכים להתמודד עם קשיים שהחיים לעיתים מזמנים, ובכל הזמן הזה היית, כפי שתמיד היית מהיום בו הכרנו - my person. החבר הכי טוב שלי, תומך, מרגיע ומכיל, ותמיד תמיד אוהב. בייב שלי שתמיד מנסה להצחיק אותי, אם בחיקויים או בשריקרוקים, ולא בוחל בדגדוגים (כשצריך), שתמיד חושב עלי לפני שאתה חושב על עצמך, שלימד אותי שיש טוב לב אמיתי, טהור ולא אינטרסנטי, אני אף פעם לא מצליחה לומר כמו שצריך עד כמה אני אוהבת ומעריכה אותך, עד כמה שינית את חיי לטובה, כמה אתה חכם ומוכשר בעיניי, כמה רגישות יש בך, איך כל יום אני מעריכה אותך קצת יותר- אבל יש לי חיים שלמים לשלב ידיים איתך ולומר ולהראות לך עד כמה אני אוהבת, כל יום מחדש.   נוקיל'ה שלך.


----------



## elin86 (19/2/12)

מקסים! מקסים! מקסים! 
שיהיה לכם המון אושר יחד..


----------



## Nooki80 (20/2/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממני ומבייב


----------



## fusa (20/2/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרבה אהבה !


----------



## Nooki80 (20/2/12)

גם לך יקירתי!


----------



## arapax (20/2/12)

סתם כי נראה לי שאת כל השאר כבר אמרתי  שיהיו לכם עוד מיליונתלפים שנים של ביחד מהנה, שליו ושבע רצון.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (20/2/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים ומעניינים 
קשה לומר מה הכי הלהיב אותי - היחודייות שלכם כזוג, הבחירות היפות שעשיתם, הפירוט המעניין וערוך היטב שלך או אולי התמונות המהממות? קשה לי להחליט מה מהגורמים הכי עשה לי את זה, אבל כולם ללא ספק תרמו להנאה מהקרדיטים. תודה


----------

